# Toro CCR Powerlite won't stay on



## Dan (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a Toro CCR Powerlite (model 38170). I am able to get the motor started (and it ran for about 30 seconds until I turned it off), but now it won't stay on for more than about 1 or 2 seconds. I don't know much about this type of thing. I took the carb cup and bolt (with holes in it) off and made sure they were clean. I can see the 3 holes in that bolt and they are all free and open. I have sprayed the Starting Spray for 1-2 seconds into the carb intake before starting. 
Does anyone know what would make the snowblower turn off? (Yes it has fresh gas with the oil mixture.)
Any and all help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Dan, welcome to the group, and thanks for your question.

Sometimes these things can be "cold blooded" and require a bit more on the primer and choke before they'll run evenly. At least the mine is. 

You've checked the major part of the carb, but it is possible that there are other passages inside the carb that are gummed up and need to be cleaned out, which will probably mean taking the carb off of the engine. Before you do that , though, try loosening the gas cap up and see what it does when you try to run it. Sometimes the vent holes get plugged and gas won't flow out of the tank to the carb. If that does the trick, clear the vent hole. Also take a look at the spark plug and clean it off, or replace it with a new on.


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi bwdbrn1 - thanks for your quick reply and great advice. 

Good news - it's alive (and stays alive)!
Bad news - I broke the #1 rule in troubleshooting and changed more than one thing at a time. I replaced the spark plug, loosened the gas cap, and turned the snowblower on - it fired up and it ran fine. I then tightened the gas cap back down (as it was running) and it stayed on - I did sound a little jerky though, but maybe that's just because its in the 20s here. 

I am assuming that I should just keep the "loosen the cap" trick in my back pocket as I move forward... Or should I somehow clean the carb vents, too? If I should clean the carb vents, would you please tell me where they are, how to access/find them, and how?

THANK YOU!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello dan, welcome to SBF. if the vent in the gas cap was plugged your engine would have died so that wasn't the problem. all my toro single stage snowblowers are somewhat cold blooded and need the choke left on until the motor warms up some. on old honda motorcycles we use to called it the three minute drill, choke on for three minutes and its ready to go


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. To be more clear, my snowblower was turning off after a few seconds even though the choke was on - it would cut out and stop anyway. 

Only after I took the suggestions above from bwdbrn1 did I keep running. Maybe I should double check the vents (carb? gas tank?) if I can find them? Perhaps they are partially blocked?
Not totally sure....
Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if the vent in the gas cap is plugged it won't allow gas to flow, creates a vacuume in the tank


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like the gas cap isn't the problem if it kept running after you screwed it back down. These things do tend to sound kind of jerky until they get warmed up, and it can take a while for some of them, so you probably know not to go dashing into the snow with it right away after it starts, let it run a bit first. Every engine is different, so you have to learn what it likes so far as how many shots of primer and how long to leave the choke at full then half before moving it to the full open. Sometimes they can even seem as if they've developed a mechanical "bipolar" sort of issue where one time it starts easily, and the next time not so much.

This manual covers a lot of Toro's single stage snowblowers, the PowerLite among them. Lots of good general maintenance information.
http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/wiki-data/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf

Here's a Basic Trouble Shooting Guide for Tecumseh engines. Good FAQ sort of stuff.
http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/BSI.pdf

Here's the Tecumseh Technician's Handbook for two stroke engines. Pretty much everything you'd ever want to know, and then some, about the HSK600 engine your PowerLite has, including the carb. 
http://www.allotment.org.uk/media/83342/tecumseh-2-cycle-engines-manual.pdf

If nothing else, good reading if you're having trouble falling asleep some night.

Let us know how things go for you. Sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. 
You rock.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ah, you're going to make us blush Dan.

Hope you find some helpful information in there. Let us know how things go for you.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

We haven't had any snow here for quite a few days now, to the point that the gas in my Powerlite will be going bad. So I went to start it up just to keep things moving, and darned if it wouldn't start.

Pulled the carb off and cleaned it out. There was some floaty stuff and signs of water in the bowl! After shooting cleaner through it, then it started on the second pull. Gotta' get some of that ethanol free gas, I guess.


----------

